# 2015 F250 with a 6.2



## Mustang (Feb 20, 2004)

Considering purchasing a 2015 F250 with the 6.2 engine. Regular cab with an 8' bed. Doesn't come with a plow. Any comments on this truck for plowing or in general would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You should be fine. Just check the front end rating.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

We've got 3. All have been great trucks. 5-45ish miles. 

If you're concerned about its ability to plow, don't be.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Out of the big 3 a truck is a truck if your specs are okay for plowing. All of them will break and need repair. They will all perform as intended. And they will break the same way. Bottom line. 6 in one 1/2doz in the other. We all have our favorites for some reason or another they all break equally.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

My 2015 6.2 with a boss v blade and 1,000 lbs. in back and dedicated snow tires works excellent plowing snow . 5600 lb. front springs sag a little more than I like but there are ways to fix that . After having diesel trucks for many years I am happy with this truck .


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

I have the same truck, you can't be a regular cab and 8' bed for plowing. I would make sure it has heated mirrors. This is my second ford with the 6.2 motor and I really like it, a few things I do on all my trucks is air bags for the front it helps with the heavier plows, I add a second battery so 1 battery runs the plow and second battery can run the spreader.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Make sure it comes with plow prep
Also heated wipers are a nice feature


----------



## bdryer (Sep 26, 2011)

Have nothing but good things to say about my 2014 F250. Has the plow prep package, heated mirrors, and thats about it. Hasnt let me down yet. In fact, its for sale if your interested! Includes Western MVP 8'6". Newer tires as of earlier this year and fresh cutting edge on the plow mid season.

Go for it if you are considering. The 6.2 is a great motor... as long as you're not too concerned about mpg.


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

FredG said:


> Out of the big 3 a truck is a truck if your specs are okay for plowing. All of them will break and need repair. They will all perform as intended. And they will break the same way. Bottom line. 6 in one 1/2doz in the other. We all have our favorites for some reason or another they all break equally.


Couldn't agree more. I would stick with GM for ford though.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

FredG said:


> Out of the big 3 a truck is a truck if your specs are okay for plowing. All of them will break and need repair. They will all perform as intended. And they will break the same way. Bottom line. 6 in one 1/2doz in the other. We all have our favorites for some reason or another they all break equally.


This may be the most reasonable post ever written on here. Usually that crew piles on people asking reasonable questions! :laugh:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Arrowbrook99 said:


> Couldn't agree more. I would stick with GM for ford though.


Ditto, But the better deal seems to be the one I go with. You know the deal you can't refuse.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

MajorDave said:


> This may be the most reasonable post ever written on here. Usually that crew piles on people asking reasonable questions! :laugh:


Nothing wrong with some friendly banter. Overall everyone tries to help lol.


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

FredG said:


> Ditto, But the better deal seems to be the one I go with. You know the deal you can't refuse.


Yep. Can't really stick with brand loyalty anymore.


----------

